# Shock leader/leader material?



## itsme (Jan 5, 2003)

OK, so I'm relatively new to this and I've got most of my setup but now I'm lost with the leader stuff. I know I need a shock leader and I was planning on using something like 60#. My questions:
-Is the shock leader supposed to be made from the same stuff as regular leader material? I'm planning on using flourocarbon for my regular hook leaders, but it can get kinda expensive if I'm gonna use 60# Seaguar as a shock leader.
-What do you all use, do you use regular mono as a shock leader and flouro for you're hooks and rigs?

BTW, I just bought my setup of a Tica 12' and a Daiwa Emblem X5500A. So is 60# shock recommended for shock leader? I've already spooled up with some Berkley IronSilk 20#.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Itsme,I use 20# suffix/berkley but for shock I use 50# ande/sea striker. Ya don't need ta go higher than 50# IMO.Unless ya lookin fer Jaws.


----------



## itsme (Jan 5, 2003)

so i guess then that there really is no need for the shock leader to be flourocarbon?


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

no you don't need to use flourocarbon as a shockleader.besides being too exspencive it's
too stoff to cast.just stick to ande like cdog says.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey itsme like Mark says I wouldn't see th need for it. However for casting lures to say spanish I would use it for that.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Cdog is right about the spanish and flouro.

This is how I rig shockers for various fish.

Sea-Mullet and small bottom critters, I use 30# Trilene Big Game clear, hand tie my own rigs with 30-50# clear depending on if blues are around, and use 1/0-4/0 circle hooks.

Spanish, for thrown 1.5-2oz lures, I use 20# Trilene for the main shocker, and about 3' of Stren 20# Flourocarbon leader, tie direct, no snaps.

Drum and large critters, 40-50# Trilene or Sufix depending on running line size. On my 6500's I use 40# to connect to 14# Sufix Tri-Plus, and on my 525, 7500, 30shv, they get 50# tied onto 17-20# Sufix. I also add about 4' of 80# to the end for added abrasion resistance, and a handle for draggin them pigs up on the beach.

Lures to Stripers, normally 30# with a 4' section of 40-50# for added abrasion resistance. Lures to Drum, 40-50# with a section of 80#.

Hook leaders-

Bottom rigs for small critters, 30-50# mono.
Drum rigs for large critters, 80-130# mono snelled to the hook and tied to a 2/0 barrel swivel with a 4 turn clinch knot. Leaders are short 1-3".

You shouldnt need any more than 60(max) for a shocker, and I would only use that for thrown 10-12oz and bait.

Hope this helps!


----------



## itsme (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks Adam for all of that info, it gives me a much better idea of what I need


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I now use leader material packaged in large loops compared to regular 50 lb mono sold on small spools. The large package coiled leader material tends to give you a leader with less coils. I have used Jinkai leader coils for snelling hooks too.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The general rule of thumb for shockleaders is: for every 1 oz. of bait and weight, use 10 lbs of shockleader. If your throwing 5 oz, then use at least a 50# shockleader line.
If you don't like tying big knots on your shockleader, such as a 17# mainline to a 60# shockleader, you can buy Tapered leaders from Varivas.They are 40' long and start at 18#(.37mm) and end at 70#(.74mm). They come five to a roll for about $10. The smaller knot is easier on your guides when casting.


----------



## navl1 (May 14, 2002)

I myself, if I use 30lbs test I'll use 60lbs test of shock leader....but i use the shocker line for casting for distance!!I use a lot of power to cast and with bait and weight i use a heaver shocker line...


----------

